# Is Canon Rumors Forum hacking posts it does not like?



## Maiaibing (Jun 20, 2014)

Posted on a thread on the lack of support response from Reikan FoCal "Re: Fail to contact support Reikan (Focal)" http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19921.0

Meanwhile my links to another site with several others complaining about weak support from Reikan FoCal have been edited away.

Is this normal?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2014)

yes

nothing to see here...
especially after it gets deleted


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 20, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> yes
> 
> nothing to see here...
> especially after it gets deleted



Proves it!

Also interesting that my first post does not show up in the Forum Discussion list on the Canon Rumours page. Can that really be??? Nah. Just paranoid after all those NSA articles...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, the Forum is conspiring against you. :


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

So much for trying to be helpful...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2014)

I personally have not had any problems with reikan focal or the service from them

Its mostly my posts about incesant DR bollocks that get deleted...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, posts do get removed. There is a set of rules. 
Perhaps your freedom of speech was violated! Write to your congressman.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't care for posts magically disappearing our being redacted. I think it is reasonable for a notation to be made that a past was removed and the rule that is being cited as having been broken. Ditto with redactions.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 20, 2014)

"This aggression will not stand, man!"


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 20, 2014)

Man, I thought it was going to be Dilbert claiming this.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> "This aggression will not stand, man!"


Lebowski?


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been 'moderated' within a few days of posting on CR and I don't think I am a particularly mean individual. However, CR has zero tolerance for political claims.

I think deleted or edited posts should be replaced by a notification.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 20, 2014)

wtlloyd said:
 

> "This aggression will not stand, man!"



He told me to take any post in the house, man!


----------



## Larry (Jun 20, 2014)

dilbert said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care for posts magically disappearing our being redacted. I think it is reasonable for a notation to be made that a past was removed and the rule that is being cited as having been broken. Ditto with redactions.
> ...



+1 more. 

(…and smart-a** comments from Loyalists(?) seem a less-than-respectful response to what sounds like a reasonable question.  )


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 20, 2014)

"Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man."





jdramirez said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > "This aggression will not stand, man!"
> ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2014)

(waving hand)

These are not the posts you are looking for.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2014)

distant.star said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > "This aggression will not stand, man!"
> ...



The post really tied the thread together.


----------



## dolina (Jun 20, 2014)

AFAIK this is a private forum of which we all get to use for free. So if the powers that be does not like what you are writing then they do have the right to remove it.

That's why when I was kicked out of a forum for no reason given I didn't bother to complain. It saved me the trouble of asking my account be deactivated. The forum was known as a clearing house for stolen images.

Now, if I paid for it then I'd demand a refund.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

As far as I know, none of my posts/threads have been deleted, even my CR Deathmatch thread!

I try to be polite and all but I'm sure one of these days they'll censor me, especially if say something like *[email protected]#$%^[email protected]#$%^[email protected]#$%^@#$%^@#$%^@#$%^#$%^*

Oops, I spoke too soon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2014)

People sometimes forget that with few exceptions, freedom of speech does not apply to privately owned venues.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2014)

I have had many posts edited, deservedly so 99% of the time. The only issue I have is when a thread goes off at one of our many tangents and a mod clearly doesn't have the time to read through and get the context, sometimes the black marker pen gets a bit too liberal. But it isn't my site so I really don't worry.

Along those same lines I have had many posts deleted, and been on the naughty list a couple of times.

On a different track, I have lost two previous ID's, probably due to lack of use culling, but most strangely I have lost hundreds of posts from this ID that were not questionable. I even got the mods to look into it but to no avail, one day I was 1,100 posts, the next day 800.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 20, 2014)

I have been critical of the moderators in the past for what seemed to me to be overzealous thought policing. 

It feels to me like things have gotten better, but it may just be I don't care so much, or maybe the mods are worn down.

There have been times in the past when the popular kids were allowed to beat up on the psychos, getting the pyschos banned when they went crazy on the popular kids. But, there also seems to be less of that these days too. Maybe because most of the pyschos have been banned?

BTW, I'm a little confused about what the OP is complaining about. His thread is still there, right?


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

unfocused said:


> BTW, I'm a little confused about what the OP is complaining about. His thread is still there, right?


Yep, and that's why I posted about the thanks I get for trying to help him - he complains about FoCal, people try to help him, then he posts this thread complaining yet again...


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I'm a little confused about what the OP is complaining about. His thread is still there, right?
> ...



Actually very happy for your suggestion - and I tried it. Did not work, but certainly seemed worth a try. So thanks!

Also got a reply this time from Reikan same day. This was actually what I wanted to write about in the old thread when I saw the links had been removed.

If you read my OP its not about lack of Reikan FoCal support but about CR removing my links - something I simply fail to understand. Lots of other links here. Nothing offensive anywhere to be seen in these links at all.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2014)

Most forums have lists of "approved" and "unapproved" sites that can or cannot be linked to. Many just delete your links automatically, some don't allow you to make a post with an unapproved link, some have mods go culling post script. Who cares? It isn't your site, they can leave or delete anything they want. However what I really like about CR is you can go back and delete, edit, or modify any of your own posts without a time limit, and that includes the attachments.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2014)

I think the OP is complaining that some of his posts from that thread were removed, and they contained links to threads on other forums describing similar issues with Reikan. It was a while back, but IIRC one of the links was dead and the other went to a DPR thread where the OP was the primary complainer, and at least one other person who had an issue came back to report that Reikan had adressed it. I recall some of the posts in that thread came across as pretty rancorous, which might be why they were deleted.

Regarding not hearing back on an issue or complaint, I wonder how many people who "get no response" bother checking their email spam folder. Many vendors seem to word things in such a way that they are caught by spam filters even though the email is legitimate, especially when you contact them via a web form so there is no outgoing email for your mail server to match against.


----------



## scottburgess (Jun 20, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> "Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Let me tell you something, pendejo. You pull any of your crazy shit with us, you shit on someone's piece out on the forums, I'll take your mouse away from you, stick it up your ass and poke it 'til it goes 'click.'"


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 20, 2014)

yeesh, what have I started 

thread just got meta, 'cause the only time I got temp banned here was due to use of a very (very!) mild "blue" word. 

ya might wanna substitute a couple more asteriks in there, cowboy.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes!

Particularly if the post has a link to a site with Trojans, virus, questionable content, or blatant advertising.


----------



## keithcooper (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the thread - reminds me why I decided not to have forums on the Northlight site ;-)

It takes enough time to write the site articles/reviews, without having to deal with moderating woes... ;-)

That said, on any site like this, if you take part, you abide by the rules (which can be as arbitrary as the site owner chooses) or walk IMHO


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Yes!
> 
> Particularly if the post has a link to a site with Trojans, virus, questionable content, or blatant advertising.



That seems reasonable.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I think the OP is complaining that some of his posts from that thread were removed, and they contained links to threads on other forums describing similar issues with Reikan. It was a while back, but IIRC one of the links was dead and the other went to a DPR thread where the OP was the primary complainer, and at least one other person who had an issue came back to report that Reikan had adressed it. I recall some of the posts in that thread came across as pretty rancorous, which might be why they were deleted.



No. You remember wrong. And you know it. 

Because back then you also came with some dismissive rants which were documented to be wrong - anyone here can look that thread up and judge for themselves. Except now they can't see the link to DP review anymore in which I linked to four other complaints.

And I'm also sure you are fully aware that in addition to the complaint made in the thread above here at Canon Rumours and after my response there have been additional complaints about slow support response from Reikan (again as anyone can see for themselves).

Have no idea why you are so insistent - but ignoring facts has a way of backfiring...

Anyway this thread was about something else. And discussing facts that anyone can see for themselves is rather boring.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, you're correct - your ranting _is_ rather boring. What I did was point out that you were the primary complainer, kept bumping your thread hoping for support that you didn't receive. Four complaints - and far more numerous expressions of satisfaction with Reikan. 

The moderators pruned your thread, that seems to bother you. You're free to stop posting here, I doubt many will mind. 

Regardless, I'm glad you heard back from Reikan this time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> Thanks for the thread - reminds me why I decided not to have forums on the Northlight site ;-)
> 
> It takes enough time to write the site articles/reviews, without having to deal with moderating woes... ;-)
> 
> That said, on any site like this, if you take part, you abide by the rules (which can be as arbitrary as the site owner chooses) or walk IMHO


 
Its definitely a thankless job. Trying to keep a forum from getting out of control. Some posters are like little kiddies, always pushing the limits to see what they can get away with. Its human nature.


----------



## Larry (Jun 21, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Who cares? It isn't your site, they can leave or delete anything they want.



Some of us care, who think that common courtesy would be nice, …private forum or not.

Assuming reasonable good will and intent on a poster's part, instead of the "mysterious disappearance" of a post, a simple "Post deleted- violation of rule 6" would help a bit with understanding, and need not be followed-up with any back and forth argument.


----------

